# Ranger crew vs single seater.



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Any pros and cons. Wife and I are looking at them and with the price difference being such a small difference we are considering the crew. And advice pro or con wise


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What are you going to do with it? Pleasure riding, hunting? I just bought a crew and its great! I loaded up 7 people in it Saturday night and headed to the bar down the road from my house thru some fields and trails I know. After we all headed out for a ride by my house. The crew is a blast, we call it the Caddy of the woods. With some 28 in mud tires it can go thru some pretty serious mud with its long wheel base. Its very comfortable! If its just going to be you guys, then the 2 seater is probably best. We bought a crew cause we always have friends that want to go ride at the parks with us

I put a system in it and it jams pretty good too!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

It will be used at the duck lease and as well as for fun. That's why she wants the crew so friends who don't have them can come along as well. I was thinking just out a rear seat in but that costs more then just buying a 4 seater. Starting to lean towards the crew.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I have both and i can tell you that we rarely use the single cab. The crew is much more comfortable and less chlostraphobic. Test drive them both and you'll see what I mean.

Thanks,

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

letsgofishbro said:


> It will be used at the duck lease and as well as for fun. That's why she wants the crew so friends who don't have them can come along as well. I was thinking just out a rear seat in but that costs more then just buying a 4 seater. Starting to lean towards the crew.


Get a crew John and I will get the single..


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Nah well both have crews haha.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

letsgofishbro said:


> Nah well both have crews haha.


You honestly just need 2 rangers, a crew and a single.. one day thou. I want the 900 that's why I'm not getting a crew.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

The crew will give you more seating for sure and more room. From my experience is in the mud of the duck hunting fields the longer wheel base will get you stuck more often than the shorter single seat version. The crew is harder to maneuver if you are hunting in the pineywoods, but great in more open prairie lands. It all boils down to personal preferences on which one to get, but just weigh the options for your use. I know this does not answer your question that's why I bought one of each the single for me to hunt with and the double for my wife. "I know call me Hen Pecked"


----------

